# Edge Band Sanding Blocks



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Problem: I have some project pieces on my current project that have edge banding on the plywood. These need final sanding before I can stain them.

Resolution: I hope this is the resolution. I saw this sanding tip on a video episode of The Woodsmith Shop.

I have some pieces with 5/16 inch edges banded to the plywood to hide the layers of plywood. The cabinet frame has a 3/4 inch face frame. It also needs to be sanded on the edges.

I made four of these sanding blocks. Two have 80 grit paper and the two others are 220 grit. I attached the paper with contact cement.

I glued and screwed two pieces of wood together to form each sanding block leaving a lip for the sand paper strip to attach. The end result is a 90 deg sanding block that will allow the user to sand the hardwood edge and not affect the plywood veneer. 

I hope you find these helpful. Remember, they were not my idea, just my version.

Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is an excellent idea...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great idea Mike.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks. Somehow I had missed that tip. Very helpful.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

For hand comfort I think I'd countersink the screws and round over the two upper edges...That looks like a potential sliver waiting to happen, with the sharp corners(?).


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> For hand comfort I think I'd countersink the screws and round over the two upper edges...That looks like a potential sliver waiting to happen, with the sharp corners(?).


Most likely, I will. But, I am grounded from the sander until I get to feeling better. :frown:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

How _are_ you feeling, Mike? 
Hopefully the weather's great, and you can lay around outside and catch up on your reading(?)...


----------

